# Crappie



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I grew up in Columbus and Crappie fished the Chattahoochee River. I moved to Milton in 2005 and for a couple of years, I searched the Blackwater River and many of the creeks and slews for Crappie - I haven't found any. I've spoken with some biologists from the FWC and they tell me that Crappie are extremely minimal in BW due to "low insect population along the river (go figure). Anyway, do any of you fish for Crappie in BW???

Thx...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Never caught them in black water but there in Yellow! Just across the pond


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> I grew up in Columbus and Crappie fished the Chattahoochee River. I moved to Milton in 2005 and for a couple of years, I searched the Blackwater River and many of the creeks and slews for Crappie - I haven't found any. I've spoken with some biologists from the FWC and they tell me that Crappie are extremely minimal in BW due to "low insect population along the river (go figure). Anyway, do any of you fish for Crappie in BW??? Thx...


i guess minnows feed on insects?? Haven't seen too many Crappie caught on insects. Correct though - not many in BW. Upper Escambia has some Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you ever locate the Crappie? I know southern Alabama just across Florida State Line have plenty.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

As a matter of fact, I've stopped looking for 'em. I'm purely inshore now targeting Specs and Reds. Too bad, though, because I really do enjoy catching and eating Crappie. Since I live on the BW, trailering my boat any great distance isn't worth it. 

Thx...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Desert Eagle.....you need to come over here and fish the Choctawhatchee River for crappie. Also, there are a few in Lake Stanley, Pate Lake, and Lake Cassidy...the river is the best.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, ur probably right. We have a place in Miramar Beach and a 19' bay boat as well. But I was really looking on Blackwater River since I live on that river. Appreciate the info...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

There's a guy who bass fishes BW who's caught some on a spinnerbaits of all lures. Also I think Ace has caught a few bream fishing I think. If you really want crappie I know it's a distance to travel but Lake Talquin has a healthy population.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm aware of Lake Talquin. I visit an RV campground at Hosford, FL on occasion and it's near there.

Thx...


----------

